# Best Lens for Canon 30D?



## mschroeder (Jul 6, 2007)

I recently bought a 30D and was wondering what a decent lens would be for me to purchase for the camera, I currently have the cheap kit lens 18-55mm, 70-300mm and a 35-80mm. I am wanting a more general purpose lens of better quality, wanting to get into a larger aperture such as 2.8 or anything less than the 3.5 or 4 that I currently have with the cheap lens. Purpose for the lens would be mostly for shots of people, and blurring the background of images. Any advice is greatly appreciated. I would like to not spend a ton of money but looking at the *Canon EF 135mm f/2L USM.* Let me know what you canon users like to use as a general choice of lens!


----------



## Garbz (Jul 6, 2007)

135mm would make shooting people very hard. Unless you're a stalker that it 

For portraits I would look at the 50mm or 85mm fixed focals. Although I heard canon's 50mm fixed is crap though I can't confirm this.


----------



## mschroeder (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks, Yeah I was hoping to get the 85 or 135 just cant decide what one would be a better all around lens based on the cheaper ones I currently have. Thanks for the advice though!


----------



## Stretch Armstrong (Jul 6, 2007)

Portraits with great blur/bokeh, it sounds like the 85mm f1.2L would be perfect. I have this lens and it is fantastic. I, also, have the 30d by the way.

If 85mm is to tight, you might consider the 50mm 1.2L. I don't have this lens, but I have read some good stuff about its bokeh.


----------



## mschroeder (Jul 7, 2007)

Yeah sounds like the 85 is the way to go. I love the wide aperture it has. I think I might look into ebay and see what they are going for.


----------

